

Ask HN: How do you pronounce code syntax - frade33

For instance, I pronounce list item (li) as lee
======
smorrow
Pointer dereference is "at", since that's a reasonable shortening of
"asterisk", and also accurate semantically.

Everything else, I think, I just do in (what I'd expect is) the normal or
obvious way. There's also alot that I don't bother to subvocalise at all, now
that I think about it, like subscripts in math for most people. Array
subscripts in programming, would be one such thing, at least for me.

~~~
frade33
I asked, because I would keep saying (li) is lee. and my teacher was like
what? So I felt little awkward, but believe me i can never pronounce it like
... eel iee. like my teacher did. So I asked everyone just uses 'standard'
pronunciation or just 'hacked' like me. For me it's easier to remember.

damn speaking of wordpress (WP) i am a really awkward kid in the class because
I always pronounce vp i.e vp super cache.

~~~
smorrow
Most people probably have their own private words; it's hard to know what the
"standard" pronounciations are if you're just reading text.

Another one I've thought of is that I always say url, not U.R.L. - didn't know
you weren't "supposed" to. It's not as stupid-sounding as you might think: I'm
not saying "Earl" all the time; it's more like the vowel in "her" than the
vowel in "hair". That phonetic merger doesn't exist round here.

------
gottago_fast
char is "cuh-harr" bool is "bowl" int is "aint" string is "strinog"

------
gottago_fast
functions: printf - "printuff" putc - "POOTIS" putchar - "POOTISSPENCER"
malloc - "MAH LUCK"

------
gottago_fast
<h1> is "Harrybo's plums"

